# Naughty Kitten!



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Wondering if any cat lovers out there can help me! My female kitten (she's 4 months and we've had her since she was 4 weeks) keeps attacking my feet and bites me    She seems to be very aggressive towards me and doesnt act like this with dh. He's even noticed this but laughs it off!!   Oooh whats even worse is im the one who feeds her and cleans her smelly poo yet she absolutely adores my hubby! She pounces on me when im not looking and when i do tell her off she squares up to me (Back arched and tail high up)!   I know she's still young but i really dont want her to think this is acceptable.  I've got scratches all over my feet and hands! Any tips on what i can do to encourage good behaviour?

Thanks  

love Ren x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We found a gentle water spray could quite often dissuade them from unwanted behaviour. Getting a bit wet when she attacks your feet will soon put her off, bless her


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The water spray is definately a good idea.

Make sure you are boss. She is clearly trying to be "top cat" and you need to make sure you are  

There are 7 in my house and they all know I am boss lady! Except Leo maybe but he is getting there  

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I would def recommend the water spray as you can do it from a distance too   I would perserve with it too as my brother didn't with his and it still does it as an adult but they never discouraged it.

Might be worth getting hubby to feed the cat for a while too  
Cat x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Ren!

Good luck, I hope it works!  She actually looks like my m-i-l's cat, she is fine with m-i-l and b-i-l but when me and DH get near her she tries to bite us!  Must be the breed!!!  

Sue


----------

